# Centering my Bosch 1604



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

I got a router table / router combo off Craigslist. The table is a Ryobi A25RT02, and the router is a Craftsman 315.175040. I'd like to pull my Bosch 1604A out of my old really crappy table and put it in my new table as I believe (could be wrong) it is a better router than the Craftsman. 

The mounting plate for the table doesn't line up to the Bosch. I read the sticky thread about centering your router so I can make the holes. But when I searched for Rousseau centering kits they seem to be model specific and doesnt list my model. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kyle, the difference between the centering kits are the transfer screws and mounting screws. You can get these at any hardware store; the centering disk and 1/4" alignment pin are identical in all the kits. The RA1110 guide bushing adapter will allow you to use PC style guide bushings with this router.


----------



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Mike said:


> Kyle, the difference between the centering kits are the transfer screws and mounting screws. You can get these at any hardware store; the centering disk and 1/4" alignment pin are identical in all the kits. The RA1110 guide bushing adapter will allow you to use PC style guide bushings with this router.


Thank you so much for the reply, Mike. 

I'm fairly new to woodworking, and have only used a router for basic edge rounding/mitering etc. 

Is there a resource or FAQ for dummies like me who don't know what the benefit of a PC guide bushing is, or what a guide bushing adapter does?

If I do purchase the RA1110 adapter, would I still need a centering kit?

Also, do you happen to know anything about the two routers I mentioned in my first post? I assumed the Bosch is better because of more amps, but would hate to get rid of the Craftsman if it is better.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kyle, the Bosch 1604 is an industrial grade router and a better choice than the Ryobi built Craftsman model. I say this for several reasons; the Craftsman is top heavy and harder to control when using it free hand. You will have no problem getting parts for the Bosch. The Craftsman uses flimsy plastic guide bushings that attach with three screws. The Bosch uses steel bushings that are installed by removing the sub base plate. You will find photos of these different bushings in the sticky thread at the top of our guide bushings and templates section in the thread: guide bushing identification. Most people prefer using the two piece brass guide bushings and the PC style is by far the most common version of these.

Guide bushings and templates are used to route different shapes with consistent results. Using different combinations of bits and bushings allows you to alter the size of the piece. This is something that will greatly enhance the use of your router. Read through the sticky threads and you willo find more about the use of guide bushings.


----------



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Fantastic. Thank you so much for your detailed response. I look forward to spending some time here to see what I can do with my router.


----------



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, I got my centering kit today and something still isn't right. What am I missing here?


----------



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

I posed a question last night, but it didn't seem to work. It included pictures... do I have to have a certain number of posts before I can attach pics?

Either way, I received my centering kit in the mail yesterday and the centering disk that was included is way smaller than the hole in the router table... so it falls right through. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kyle, you can attach photos by uploading them to the forums; click on the go advanced button to do this. Below the text window you will see the manage attachments button which will allow you to upload images stored on another site. Since you have not made 10 posts yet your message was stuck in the moderation que... I approved it.

I am sorry, I thought that table accepted PC style guide bushings... my mistake. You can make a replacement insert for your table that will accept the PC style guide bushings and use the Rousseau kit to center on that... or you may just want to use the table without guide bushings. I have a feeling it wont be long before you will want a different table.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Shouldn't there be a red ring to be inserted into the yellow ring?

The red ring takes the PC style guide bushings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No James, this style of table only offers opening reducers of different sizes, they are not compatible with guide bushing use. The portable RAS800 Skil table I reviewed uses a similar system. The size of opening and the construction design will not allow modification to accept guide bushings. Making your own insert plate is the best solution for this type of table. Another option is to install one of the $13 Grizzly plates.


----------



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Mike said:


> Kyle, you can attach photos by uploading them to the forums; click on the go advanced button to do this. Below the text window you will see the manage attachments button which will allow you to upload images stored on another site. Since you have not made 10 posts yet your message was stuck in the moderation que... I approved it.
> 
> I am sorry, I thought that table accepted PC style guide bushings... my mistake. You can make a replacement insert for your table that will accept the PC style guide bushings and use the Rousseau kit to center on that... or you may just want to use the table without guide bushings. I have a feeling it wont be long before you will want a different table.


Thanks for the walk through, I was trying to







and it didn't attach. 

It's not your fault at all... you can't be expected to know everything about every router table on the market, and you have been a big help so far. I know it's a cheap bottom of the line table, but I paid next to nothing for it. I'll probably look into making a replacement insert, I have tons of plexiglass laying around that I can try to use. And you are probably right. Once I start using this thing I'm sure I'll want to build my own in no time. 

Another question... is there no multiquote option on this forum, I can't seem to find it?


----------



## doomi (Oct 22, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Shouldn't there be a red ring to be inserted into the yellow ring?
> 
> The red ring takes the PC style guide bushings.


I was wondering the same thing. I thought I may just be missing something since I bought it off of Craigslist.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The manual for the table shows 5 'throat plates' comes with the table.

Could you check with the seller to see if they can find the other throat plates? Or see if you can buy them as spare parts from a Ryobi dealer.

If you can find the throat plates, then it should be easy to cut one of the plated to take the PC type guide bushings.

Mike has a post to show how this is done.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James. look carefully at the Skil table photo and you will see the "throat plates" on the front left of the table. Thin, cheap plastic and not worth the effort.


----------

